# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Kulüp Bilderberg

## bozok

*Kulüp Bilderberg*



Daniel Estulin


*April Yayıncılık*


Gerçek Tarihi ve Sırlarıyla Yeni Dünya Düzeni... 

Bilderberg 2007, 31 Mayıs'ta İstanbul'da.

OIay Yaratacak Bir Kitap

Ulusal Egemenlik Yok...
ülke Sınırları Yok...
Ordular Terhis, Silahlar İmha Edilmiş...
Ulusal Ve Uluslararası Güvenliği Tek Bir Ordu Sağlıyor...
Tek Para Birimi, Tek Banka, Tek Ekonomik Sistem Var...
İnsan Hakları Sistemin İstikrarı Uğruna Kısıtlanmış...
Muhalifler Ve Sistemle Uyuşmayanlar Tecrit Ediliyor...
Eğitim, üğretim, Yazılı Ve Görsel Medya;
Yani Zihinler Denetim Altında.
Düzen, Yeni Dünya Düzeni...

*Bunlar George Orwell'in 1984'ünden yapılan alıntılar değildir;
başını Kulüp Bilderbergin çektiği, çok büyük güçler tarafından desteklenen özel organizasyonların uygulamaya koyduğu küresel planın ana amaçlarıdır.

Dünyanın en güçlü adamları ilk kez 1954 yılında, Oosterbeck adlı küçük Hollanda kentindeki lüks Bilderberg Oteli'nde bir araya geldiler. Tüm haftasonu dünyanın geleceğini tartıştılar. Toplantılar biterken her yıl görüş alışverişi yapmak ve uluslararası ilişkileri çözümlemek için buluşmayı kararlaştırdılar.

Kendilerine Bilderberg Kulübü adını verdiler. O zamandan bu yana, insanlığın geleceği hakkında kararlar vermek için her yıl lüks bir otelde bir araya geliyorlar.

Başlıca medya kuruluşlarının böylesine bir toplantıda haber değeri bulamaması -özellikle de bu kişilerden herhangi birinin yaptığı sıradan bir yolculuk televizyonlarda ilk haberler arasına girerken- sizce de çok şaşırtıcı değil mi?

Bill Clınton, Tony Blair Ve Romano Prodi'nin İktidar Yolculuğu. Marsh Ali. Plani, Aldo Moro Suikastı, Watergate 'Skandalı...

Lenin'in Bolşevik Devrimi... Silahsızlanma Yalanı, İnanç Yıkma Yöntemleri Medya Ve Zihin Denetimi...
Cfr. üçlü Komisyon. Yuvarlak Masa...

Ve Hepsinin Arkasında Tek Bir Plan. Tek Bir Düzen


310 sayfa, 2. hamur, ISBN: 975600617X; Boyut: 14 x 22 cm; Baskı Tarihi: Mayıs 2007


http://www.netkitap.com/kitap-kulup-...yayincilik.htm

----------

